# advice again plz



## Kaa (Apr 25, 2016)

HI,
Jay is biting me and i am trying what i have read on the forum but he seems to get worse.

he will play lovely with my while i sit next to the cage. then after about 30mins he starts biting my finger (the skin just above the joint) i tell him "NO" blow in the face (did this with my 1st budgie and it worked) he stops then a few mins later the starts again.
at this point i lower him to the floor and he flys back to his cage and i ignore him for 5-10 mins...

then when i hold hime again we are back to square one...

any suggestions or shall i keep doing what i am doing

i will add that he does preen me. by this i mean he likes to clean the hairs on my arm. i let him do this as i see it as a form of bonding and i have been told he is after the salts given off by my skin. (dont know how true this is.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Before dealing with the biting, you will have to try to find out the reason for this biting. For example, Jay may be tired from his training session or on a particular day he may be more moody and wanting to have some alone time. 
By watching his general behaviour and body language, in most cases you can prevent a bite from happening.
Blowing air into his face will not solve the biting, in fact it can perpetuate it if Jay thinks of it as a game, where he will bite and you will have that reaction.
There are other ways where you can divert Jay's attention to make him stop biting or even to completely dodge a bite. You can use a toy, for example to momentarily distract him.
It's also important to keep on with training and rewarding good behaviour by using positive reinforcement techniques.

You can review the info on these links: 
http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/225961-biting-learned-often-avoidable-behavior.html

Good luck!


----------

